# Fastening Attachments To Walls



## UND Ducks Unlimited (Oct 11, 2011)

I want to put some wader and rake/shovel holders in my trailer. 
What kind of screws do i need to use? 
Do I need to predrill any holes? 
I have that light luan sheathing on the walls currently, would i be better off replacing in with plywood then screwing into the plywood sheets?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Id run a 1x 4 across a few of the framing members then attach the brackets to that.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Id run a 1x 4 across a few of the framing members then attach the brackets to that.


Just be sure to use self tapping screws to fasten the 1x4 through the luan and into the metal framing. A little liquid nail won't hurt either.


----------

